# Importing and registering a car from UK to Cyprus



## David_&_Letitia

Having just completed the process today, I thought it may be useful to post the procedure for importing and registering a car from UK to Cyprus for those considering it. I have to say that every interaction I had with Cypriot officialdom was nothing short of extremely polite and helpful. I cannot relate to many expats who complain of the Cypriot attitudes, and suspect that this may be a reflection of the attitude given by the expat in the first place. Remember, for example, that when dealing with the Cypriot Civil Service, that you need to show respect by the way you dress ie shorts and flip flops are not de rigueur in Govt offices!

When our removals survey was done in the UK, we were told that our furniture would not fit into a 20ft container, so we either had to reduce our load, or hire a 40ft container. The 40ft container would also accommodate our car within it, and the difference in cost was around £1,500. We therefore chose to do this. We used Peter Morton as our Cyprus removals agent, and the container - with car inside - was delivered direct to our new home on 3 Nov 14.

However, before delivery, we were required to ensure that we had Cypriot car insurance. We decided to get this from Abbeygate Insurance. They accepted our Direct Line proof of no claims discount, and used the chassis number to issue the insurance certificate. We also had to personally clear customs at the port of entry (Limassol) with Peter Morton agents present. The paperwork needed by Customs was the Cypriot insurance certificate, UK Registration (V5), driving licence and passport. There was nothing to pay at this stage and the total time required here was around 30 mins. A C104 was issued allowing use of the car for 3 months before exercising one of 2 options:

A. Extend for another 3 months via customs & excise (new C104 issued).

B. Register the vehicle. This gives 2 further options - import as personal property with no duty to pay or pay import duty. If you import as personal property, you will still pay a minimum duty of €24.96 but cannot sell or otherwise dispose of your car until the proper import duty is paid.

To register the car:

1. Go to Dept of Transport (for Paphos, this is located in the industrial estate on the Polis/Mesogi Rd opposite the Sports Direct shop). You require your passport and UK Registration (V5). At DoT, you must first register at the front desk. You will require passport and address in Cyprus. They will issue a Driver Registration Number (you need this for all future dealings with the DoT). After issue of the Driver number, go past the reception desk to the last office on the right of the corridor. In this office, present your driver registration number (he can now find your record on his computer) and UK Registration (V5). He will capture all details and issue 2 copies of the emissions certificate. There is no payment at this stage. Total time required at DoT on this visit is around 20 mins.

2. Take all paperwork to the customs clearing agent, which is located in Ypolochagou Rd Paphos (right beside the Govt Buildings). They will issue more paperwork including a C1002 required by customs. There is a €52 fee levied by the customs agent including €2 for revenue stamps for the C1002. Total time required here is 20 mins.

3. Take all paperwork to customs and excise. This is located on the first floor of building E at Paphos Govt offices (opposite Bank of Cyprus) on Neofytou Nikolaidi Road in Paphos. They will retain one copy of the emissions certificate and levy the relevant import tax (for a car up to 120g emissions, the duty is the minimum payable - €24.96). Customs will then issue a C72 to certify that the relevant duty has been paid. Total time required here is 20 mins.

4. Take car for MoT at any authorised garage. They will use the engine/chassis number on the MoT certificate. Cost of MoT is €35 and time will be 45 mins to 1 hour.

5. Return to DoT with customs duty paid certificate (V72), UK Registration (V5), emissions certificate, proof of insurance, MoT certificate and 2 x Revenue Stamps for €1.71 each (available from the Post Office). For a saloon car, you will need to drive into the middle bay at the side of the DoT building where they will check engine/chassis number and all measurements against the UK Registration document (V5). They will then complete a form (note: if you are married, it is advisable to have the car registered in both names to save any problems should anything happen to one of you). Once complete, take all paperwork to the front reception desk. Here, you will be issued with your Cyprus Registration Document (cost is €150) and you have a choice of paying either 6 months or 1 year road tax. For a 120g emissions car, the 1 year road tax cost €70. Set aside around 1 hour for this visit to the DoT.

6. Take the Cyprus Registration document to an authorised Number Plate outlet. In Paphos, this is located on Leoforos Apostolou Pavlou (near the top of the hill of the Kato Paphos Rd). They will make and fit the number plate to your car. Cost €30. Time to set aside - around 15 mins.

7. Return to the insurance agent for issue of a new certificate with the Cyprus Reg No on it.

Simples!

PS. The quoted fee of a well known red tape company here for this was €200 which would not have negated any of the costs or procedures listed above.


----------



## expatme

David_&_Letitia said:


> Having just completed the process today, I thought it may be useful to post the procedure for importing and registering a car from UK to Cyprus for those considering it. I have to say that every interaction I had with Cypriot officialdom was nothing short of extremely polite and helpful. I cannot relate to many expats who complain of the Cypriot attitudes, and suspect that this may be a reflection of the attitude given by the expat in the first place. Remember, for example, that when dealing with the Cypriot Civil Service, that you need to show respect by the way you dress ie shorts and flip flops are not de rigueur in Govt offices!
> 
> When our removals survey was done in the UK, we were told that our furniture would not fit into a 20ft container, so we either had to reduce our load, or hire a 40ft container. The 40ft container would also accommodate our car within it, and the difference in cost was around £1,500. We therefore chose to do this. We used Peter Morton as our Cyprus removals agent, and the container - with car inside - was delivered direct to our new home on 3 Nov 14.
> 
> However, before delivery, we were required to ensure that we had Cypriot car insurance. We decided to get this from Abbeygate Insurance. They accepted our Direct Line proof of no claims discount, and used the chassis number to issue the insurance certificate. We also had to personally clear customs at the port of entry (Limassol) with Peter Morton agents present. The paperwork needed by Customs was the Cypriot insurance certificate, UK Registration (V5), driving licence and passport. There was nothing to pay at this stage and the total time required here was around 30 mins. A C104 was issued allowing use of the car for 3 months before exercising one of 2 options:
> 
> A. Extend for another 3 months via customs & excise (new C104 issued).
> 
> B. Register the vehicle. This gives 2 further options - import as personal property with no duty to pay or pay import duty. If you import as personal property, you will still pay a minimum duty of €24.96 but cannot sell or otherwise dispose of your car until the proper import duty is paid.
> 
> To register the car:
> 
> 1. Go to Dept of Transport (for Paphos, this is located in the industrial estate on the Polis/Mesogi Rd opposite the Sports Direct shop). You require your passport and UK Registration (V5). At DoT, you must first register at the front desk. You will require passport and address in Cyprus. They will issue a Driver Registration Number (you need this for all future dealings with the DoT). After issue of the Driver number, go past the reception desk to the last office on the right of the corridor. In this office, present your driver registration number (he can now find your record on his computer) and UK Registration (V5). He will capture all details and issue 2 copies of the emissions certificate. There is no payment at this stage. Total time required at DoT on this visit is around 20 mins.
> 
> 2. Take all paperwork to the customs clearing agent, which is located in Ypolochagou Rd Paphos (right beside the Govt Buildings). They will issue more paperwork including a C1002 required by customs. There is a €52 fee levied by the customs agent including €2 for revenue stamps for the C1002. Total time required here is 20 mins.
> 
> 3. Take all paperwork to customs and excise. This is located on the first floor of building E at Paphos Govt offices (opposite Bank of Cyprus) on Neofytou Nikolaidi Road in Paphos. They will retain one copy of the emissions certificate and levy the relevant import tax (for a car up to 120g emissions, the duty is the minimum payable - €24.96). Customs will then issue a C72 to certify that the relevant duty has been paid. Total time required here is 20 mins.
> 
> 4. Take car for MoT at any authorised garage. They will use the engine/chassis number on the MoT certificate. Cost of MoT is €35 and time will be 45 mins to 1 hour.
> 
> 5. Return to DoT with customs duty paid certificate (V72), UK Registration (V5), emissions certificate, proof of insurance, MoT certificate and 2 x Revenue Stamps for €1.71 each (available from the Post Office). For a saloon car, you will need to drive into the middle bay at the side of the DoT building where they will check engine/chassis number and all measurements against the UK Registration document (V5). They will then complete a form (note: if you are married, it is advisable to have the car registered in both names to save any problems should anything happen to one of you). Once complete, take all paperwork to the front reception desk. Here, you will be issued with your Cyprus Registration Document (cost is €150) and you have a choice of paying either 6 months or 1 year road tax. For a 120g emissions car, the 1 year road tax cost €70. Set aside around 1 hour for this visit to the DoT.
> 
> 6. Take the Cyprus Registration document to an authorised Number Plate outlet. In Paphos, this is located on Leoforos Apostolou Pavlou (near the top of the hill of the Kato Paphos Rd). They will make and fit the number plate to your car. Cost €30. Time to set aside - around 15 mins.
> 
> 7. Return to the insurance agent for issue of a new certificate with the Cyprus Reg No on it.
> 
> Simples!
> 
> PS. The quoted fee of a well known red tape company here for this was €200 which would not have negated any of the costs or procedures listed above.


Very well done this will be so helpful for all those people who are coming here and wondering what to do and how to do it.


----------



## PeteandSylv

A summary that I'm sure will help others. Although your times quoted are useful at any busy times it should be remembered they can be considerably longer. For example when I registered my car there was a queue of several others in front of me.

I would also add that number plates are available from the large accessories store on the Polis Road near to the registration office which may be more convenient. I paid €15 for supply & fit albeit a few years ago.

Pete


----------



## Talagirl

Thanks for explaining the procedure, documents required and costs in such detail - very useful information for all the people planning their imminent move to Cyprus and considering whether it is worth bringing their own vehicle.


----------



## Baywatch

Talagirl said:


> Thanks for explaining the procedure, documents required and costs in such detail - very useful information for all the people planning their imminent move to Cyprus and considering whether it is worth bringing their own vehicle.


Perhaps Veronica could make a Sticky from this post


----------



## wizard4

Thank you for the info that was incredibly helpful, I have just one question, how much would it cost to ship, my car there and a small amount of my personal things. My car is quite small a BMW Z3 roadster.
Once again many thanks for such a detailed description.
Cheers


----------



## David_&_Letitia

wizard4 said:


> Thank you for the info that was incredibly helpful, I have just one question, how much would it cost to ship, my car there and a small amount of my personal things. My car is quite small a BMW Z3 roadster.
> Once again many thanks for such a detailed description.
> Cheers


You would really need a removals agent to assess the space you require in a container. I reckon that if you could get your car and belongings into a 20ft container, the cost would be around £5.5k. Any spare capacity in the container may be shared with someone else who has a small load which will reduce the cost accordingly.


----------



## Baywatch

wizard4 said:


> Thank you for the info that was incredibly helpful, I have just one question, how much would it cost to ship, my car there and a small amount of my personal things. My car is quite small a BMW Z3 roadster.
> Once again many thanks for such a detailed description.
> Cheers


If you only ship the car ro-ro it will be done under 1000 pounds but then your stuff has to be left


----------



## raprog

Hi Baywatch, just got a quote from www.firstbasefreight- Southampton to Limasol, my car Citreon C1....... £472 R. on R off. Great to know how to Register it now and where.


----------



## Baywatch

raprog said:


> Hi Baywatch, just got a quote from www.firstbasefreight- Southampton to Limasol, my car Citreon C1....... £472 R. on R off. Great to know how to Register it now and where.


We loaded our in Italy and paid 350 for the car. And then we paid 700 for two people all inclusive


----------



## mapa

Thank you for this info - it is printed out and in our "Cyprus bible" ready for our move in a few months time (hopefully)
Pauline & Matt


----------



## wizard4

I would only bring my tv and high-fi system, and bedding.
Cheers


----------



## Talagirl

When we originally came to Cyprus in 2004 we brought all our household and personal possessions and only sold the household items when we moved away in 2008. When we returned in 2013 to live we brought everything we could from our previous abode and still use them, so I would suggest bring everything you can with you - you can always get rid of it here, but some things are irreplaceable. In 2004 importing a vehicle would have incurred high import charges and as Cyprus had only just joined the EU we didn't consider bringing a vehicle.


----------



## mapa

All down to the individual I suppose. I have a cousin who's just moved to Limmasol, packed a suitcase and got on a plane! 

Our car is in good condition with low mileage so we thought it would be cheaper to ship over than buy 2nd hand in Cyprus. And we wanted to bring a fair amount of our stuff with us, once we've decluttered a bit.

Pauline


----------



## Baywatch

mapa said:


> All down to the individual I suppose. I have a cousin who's just moved to Limmasol, packed a suitcase and got on a plane!
> 
> Our car is in good condition with low mileage so we thought it would be cheaper to ship over than buy 2nd hand in Cyprus. And we wanted to bring a fair amount of our stuff with us, once we've decluttered a bit.
> 
> Pauline


If you give me the emmission for the car, the engine size and the milage, I will give you the tax cost. If you want to bring it as personal goods you must have owned it at least six months


----------



## mapa

Baywatch said:


> If you give me the emmission for the car, the engine size and the milage, I will give you the tax cost. If you want to bring it as personal goods you must have owned it at least six months


Emissions are 120, 1.4 engine & 31,000 miles. Bought new a few years ago and well looked after so presume it would be just as expensive to buy 2nd hand in similar condition hence decision to bring it with us

Thanks,
Pauline


----------



## Baywatch

mapa said:


> Emissions are 120, 1.4 engine & 31,000 miles. Bought new a few years ago and well looked after so presume it would be just as expensive to buy 2nd hand in similar condition hence decision to bring it with us
> 
> Thanks,
> Pauline


Nothing to worry about, the excise duty is under 100€ because of the low emmission

Anders


----------



## mapa

Thanks Anders


----------



## wizard4

thanks raprog i will get a quote from them and see what its like.
Cheers


----------



## wizard4

Just had my quote come through from Car Shipping | International Vehicle Shipping to r&r my car from either Bristol or Southampton with vat it costs £576 that does not include collection, insurance, storage, and import fees/permits. If i use Bristol then I can drive it there, from Southampton its 14 days from Bristol its 21 days and sailings are weekly. I will try to find out how much it would cost for a 20ft container instead.
Cheers


----------



## wizard4

I think someone already told me this but here goes what is the import duty, road tax and insurance going to cost for my car, R reg 1997 BMW Z3 1.9cc 134,000 miles I cant claim as personal, as I wont have had it a full year till October. Which means I will have to put a years road tax on it as its due in March, also insurance is up for renewal, the same day I would have had it a year.
Cheers


----------



## PeteandSylv

I believe the qualification for personal imports is 6 months not a year. UK road tax is irrelevant, you need to tax it here also you will need MOT. Just as in the UK and probably everywhere the insurance cost is not solely based on the car but many personal factors such as driver age, accident record, no claims bonus etc.

Pete


----------



## wizard4

Thanks Pete, my plan is to move out to Paphos in July, will my current amount of no claims bonus count in Cyprus, or do I have to start all over again.
Cheers


----------



## PeteandSylv

wizard4 said:


> Thanks Pete, my plan is to move out to Paphos in July, will my current amount of no claims bonus count in Cyprus, or do I have to start all over again.
> Cheers


I would bring proof of the no claims bonus with you and negotiate with it. You should successfully retain some if not all of it. If a company refuses go elsewhere, there are many companies.

Pete


----------



## wizard4

Ok Pete will do just need to to find out how much the road tax will be, also I can tell you I have 10yrs no claims, but it still cost me £528 fully comp.
Cheers


----------



## Baywatch

wizard4 said:


> Ok Pete will do just need to to find out how much the road tax will be, also I can tell you I have 10yrs no claims, but it still cost me £528 fully comp.
> Cheers


The road tax is calculated on emmission. 0,5 € per gram for the first 120 gr/km. 3 € per gram between 121-180 gr/km and 8€ per gram over 180


----------



## David_&_Letitia

wizard4 said:


> Thanks Pete, my plan is to move out to Paphos in July, will my current amount of no claims bonus count in Cyprus, or do I have to start all over again.
> Cheers


Our car and home contents insurance is with Abbeygate, although our medical insurance is with Atlantic (we will probably take our car and home contents insurance out with Atlantic when they are due for renewal).

Anyway, I ensured that I brought my Direct Line proof of no claims letter with me and it was accepted by Abbeygate. Clearly the cost is down to individual factors including the type and value of car, but I found the cost of our car insurance in Euros to be around what I was paying in sterling to Direct Line, so slightly cheaper here. Why not contact the companies for an individual quotation?

https://www.abbeygatesecure.com/corporate/online/quotes/cyprusmotor/onlineCyprusMotorQuoteEngine.php

Atlantic Insurance Company ? One of the leading General Insurance Companies in Cyprus


----------



## wizard4

Hi David and Letitia I have sent Atlantic a message asking for a quote, see what happens.
Cheers


----------



## Baywatch

wizard4 said:


> Hi David and Letitia I have sent Atlantic a message asking for a quote, see what happens.
> Cheers


Dont wait too long, Czprus is no place where emails get answered


----------



## PeteandSylv

Gan Direct can give an online quote which I've always found a bit more expensive than others.

Our insurances are all through Topquotes who we've found satisfactory and always match any lower quotes. They also usually answer emails!

Pete


----------



## wizard4

Baywatch Im not very good with maths but my car works out at 189 so how does that work out in euros. Its currently £265 in the UK
Cheers


----------



## wizard4

Pete and Sylv I have sent email to topquotes so see what happens.
Cheers


----------



## zach21uk

For insurance, I second any recommendations for TopQuotes as they found me a great insurance policy for my car with AIG.

Regarding road tax, I was at the customs office yesterday as my 6 month C104 importation is about to expire so I am now taking care of the importation. The customs guy had a chart for Road Tax so I took this photo for reference on how much road tax costs based on your emissions: Imgur

My car has 154 on the emissions so my road tax is going to be around 162/year.

There was a 2nd side to the chart that included prices for emissions over 235, but I didn't photo that as the prices were already crazy high at 235. I wouldn't want to give any of you a heart attack with the other side  - suffice it to say that it got as high as 1950 euros!


----------



## wizard4

Thanks zach21 confirms the amount I finally worked out 312 euros almost half what it costs in the UK David and Letitia I contacted Atlantic and they promptly replied, Pete and Sylv I contacted TopQuotes and also had a prompt response as well as a cracking quote half the price of what it cost me in the UK for the same insurance.
Well done to all of you.
Best Wishes


----------



## Baywatch

zach21uk said:


> For insurance, I second any recommendations for TopQuotes as they found me a great insurance policy for my car with AIG.
> 
> Regarding road tax, I was at the customs office yesterday as my 6 month C104 importation is about to expire so I am now taking care of the importation. The customs guy had a chart for Road Tax so I took this photo for reference on how much road tax costs based on your emissions: Imgur
> 
> My car has 154 on the emissions so my road tax is going to be around 162/year.
> 
> There was a 2nd side to the chart that included prices for emissions over 235, but I didn't photo that as the prices were already crazy high at 235. I wouldn't want to give any of you a heart attack with the other side  - suffice it to say that it got as high as 1950 euros!


It is VERY easy to calculate. 0,5 €/gr for the first 120 gr gives 60€. For 121-180 it cost 3 € per gr. That is another 180 €. For the last 9 gr it cost 8€/gr. Gives 72 € Total 312 € per year if your emmission is 189 gr/km in your logbook


----------



## wizard4

Thanks Baywatch spot on unfortunately late on in life I found out I was Numerically Dislexic so I see figures the wrong way round.
Cheers


----------



## wizard4

Just been toting up the figures for getting car set up in Cyprus, if I include fee for Peter Morton it comes to around 809.38 euros, seems a lot of money beginning to wonder if i would not be better off buying a car when i get there!
Cheers


----------



## Baywatch

wizard4 said:


> Just been toting up the figures for getting car set up in Cyprus, if I include fee for Peter Morton it comes to around 809.38 euros, seems a lot of money beginning to wonder if i would not be better off buying a car when i get there!
> Cheers


The cost that is extra for the import is duty, shipping and custom clearance.

Cars are more expensive here, and there is many wrecks


----------



## wizard4

I didnt factor in the cost of shipping Baywatch that is an extra £570, the killer was the vat which is £96.
If I add the shipping costs it comes to a total of £1,164.4p as I said a lot of money. 
Cheers


----------



## PeteandSylv

I would suggest that only you can decide whether to bring your car. When we came the second hand market in the UK had plummeted due to the recession so we decided to bring it particularly as Sylvi liked it so much. We've never regretted that decision and reckon we saved a few thousand over buying one here.

Having said that you must consider your car and the costs as they affect you. Although Anders mentions there are a lot of wrecks, most of our friends bought their cars over here and I've never heard of any of them having more than the typical problems you would get anywhere. Obviously you have to buy sensibly but that should go without saying.

Having said all that I can't think of a much more unsuitable car for Cyprus than a BMW Z3! 

Pete


----------



## Baywatch

Baywatch said:


> The cost that is extra for the import is duty, shipping and custom clearance.
> 
> Cars are more expensive here, and there is many wrecks


So what was in that fee then?

Anders


----------



## wizard4

Thanks Pete yeah I love the car it would break my heart to let it go I have never had a sports car let alone a BMW Z3, I did look on line to see how much they were fetching in Cyprus and there was only one for sale, the seller wanted 4,200 euros, which is more than its worth here.
Obviously it will be fully serviced before I come out.
Cheers 
Ray


----------



## wizard4

Hi Anders the shipping fee was for roll on roll off from Bristol, £480 plus £97 vat.
Cheers 
Ray


----------



## PeteandSylv

wizard4 said:


> Thanks Pete yeah I love the car it would break my heart to let it go I have never had a sports car let alone a BMW Z3, I did look on line to see how much they were fetching in Cyprus and there was only one for sale, the seller wanted 4,200 euros, which is more than its worth here.
> Obviously it will be fully serviced before I come out.
> Cheers
> Ray


I hope you didn't misread or misunderstand the final sentence of my last post!

Pete


----------



## wizard4

NO worries Pete, what I like about you Anders and others is, there is no flannel, just good solid advice, it is ultimately my decision in the end about bringing it.
Best Wishes
Ray


----------



## ROD SAVAGE

That ship from Bristol. Goes from Southamton too. I'm gonna get my new bike and tude it down thriugh Europe. Take four or five days throigh Austrian Alps. Beautiful in Jine. Stay a night in an Alpine Ski lodge...beautiful in Summer. Go to Innsbruck wjich is stunning. Through the tunnel and Italy calling at Naples Florence Rome and such then get on that same boat in Southrrn Italy for the 7 day trip to Cyprus. All on all including fuel is £680..much chesper than me fkying and the bike going alone by ship, and I get to see some of Europes mist beautiful dummer scenery en route. Like a free holiday really. Pn boatd ship there is zero entertainment and you eat with the crew. Very cool.


----------



## Talagirl

Absolutely, make a holiday of it! Thinking of hiring a motor home and doing a tour of Europe this summer - it's a good way to cover a few miles and be independent.


----------



## Baywatch

ROD SAVAGE said:


> That ship from Bristol. Goes from Southamton too. I'm gonna get my new bike and tude it down thriugh Europe. Take four or five days throigh Austrian Alps. Beautiful in Jine. Stay a night in an Alpine Ski lodge...beautiful in Summer. Go to Innsbruck wjich is stunning. Through the tunnel and Italy calling at Naples Florence Rome and such then get on that same boat in Southrrn Italy for the 7 day trip to Cyprus. All on all including fuel is £680..much chesper than me fkying and the bike going alone by ship, and I get to see some of Europes mist beautiful dummer scenery en route. Like a free holiday really. Pn boatd ship there is zero entertainment and you eat with the crew. Very cool.


That is a nice trip, we did it from Germany. The Italy-Limassol trip took 10 days because the made a long stop in Israel before Limassol.

But what tunnel do you mean?


----------



## potamiou

I understand there can be problems bringing motorcycles into Cyprus. We brought our car in, seven years ago with no problem. But now, I'm thinking of another motorbike. Anyone know of any probs here? I can't think there would be, but people all see to have different ideas.


----------



## rikardo82

Baywatch said:


> If you only ship the car ro-ro it will be done under 1000 pounds but then your stuff has to be left


I shipped with grimaldi RORO lexus saloon car cost was 1150EUR but it included everything! All shipping ports charges customs clearance fees etc. I did not have to do almost anything just come to freightsolutions office go together to customs to sign paper that I allow to do clearing and that's it.


----------



## RMcC

I hope to complete the registration of my car later today after what has been a pretty long process. I fully endorse the excellent post by David and it helped me navigate the process in a logical sequence. I would like to point out one area that caused me a great deal of time and a few small points to help others going through, or about to go through the process:

Small Points; 
1. I found it pretty difficult to find the customs clearing agent as their office was NOTHING like I was expecting, it is a very small office that you might walk past 2 -3 times and not give a second glance. To assist others in finding it, the office is situated on the road listed by David just opposite to the back gates of the main CYTA building and the name on the window is ARCHIMEDES PHILIPPIDES, this may help you locate it a little easier.

2. When you visit the customs office to process the C72, park in the carpark behind the government buildings as the customs chap has to see the car and check the information against the UK registration document.

3. Irrespective of the age of the car, it will require an MOT, my car is less than 3 years old and I had to have it done.

4. DON'T listen to someone in the queue at the DOT when you are waiting to get your allocated DOT number, I did and he told me it was not required when registering a car, I proceeded to the 3rd office on the right to be told I had to go back to reception and get a number allocated - on return to reception I had lost 5 places and spent an extra 35 mins in the queue!!!!!

Big Issue: The one area that caused me a huge amount of time was due to the fact there was outstanding finance on my car. Despite having clearance from Toyota finance to export the car and continue to make payments until they finished in Sep, when it reached the point in the process to issue the Customs C72, it was blocked by the Department of Transport as a result of a HPI check on their system. I had thought this was simple to fix as I rang the finance company the same afternoon, cleared the car of the outstanding finance and had all the paperwork sent to me. I returned to the customs office the next day with all the paperwork to prove the car was clear of finance, this is where the problems started. Customs said the form had to be unblocked by DOT but between them they could not agree on the correct process. Bottom line is, 10 days later I received a call from Customs to say the C72 was now unblocked and ready for collection.
I guess the important message here is, ensure your car is free of finance before trying to import it. It is reassuring in one way to know the correct checks are in place but it did add a lot of time and frustration to what is a pretty straight forward process.

I hope to finalise the registration later today


----------



## Baywatch

RMcC said:


> I hope to complete the registration of my car later today after what has been a pretty long process. I fully endorse the excellent post by David and it helped me navigate the process in a logical sequence. I would like to point out one area that caused me a great deal of time and a few small points to help others going through, or about to go through the process:
> 
> Small Points;
> 1. I found it pretty difficult to find the customs clearing agent as their office was NOTHING like I was expecting, it is a very small office that you might walk past 2 -3 times and not give a second glance. To assist others in finding it, the office is situated on the road listed by David just opposite to the back gates of the main CYTA building and the name on the window is ARCHIMEDES PHILIPPIDES, this may help you locate it a little easier.
> 
> 2. When you visit the customs office to process the C72, park in the carpark behind the government buildings as the customs chap has to see the car and check the information against the UK registration document.
> 
> 3. Irrespective of the age of the car, it will require an MOT, my car is less than 3 years old and I had to have it done.
> 
> 4. DON'T listen to someone in the queue at the DOT when you are waiting to get your allocated DOT number, I did and he told me it was not required when registering a car, I proceeded to the 3rd office on the right to be told I had to go back to reception and get a number allocated - on return to reception I had lost 5 places and spent an extra 35 mins in the queue!!!!!
> 
> Big Issue: The one area that caused me a huge amount of time was due to the fact there was outstanding finance on my car. Despite having clearance from Toyota finance to export the car and continue to make payments until they finished in Sep, when it reached the point in the process to issue the Customs C72, it was blocked by the Department of Transport as a result of a HPI check on their system. I had thought this was simple to fix as I rang the finance company the same afternoon, cleared the car of the outstanding finance and had all the paperwork sent to me. I returned to the customs office the next day with all the paperwork to prove the car was clear of finance, this is where the problems started. Customs said the form had to be unblocked by DOT but between them they could not agree on the correct process. Bottom line is, 10 days later I received a call from Customs to say the C72 was now unblocked and ready for collection.
> I guess the important message here is, ensure your car is free of finance before trying to import it. It is reassuring in one way to know the correct checks are in place but it did add a lot of time and frustration to what is a pretty straight forward process.
> 
> I hope to finalise the registration later today


Excellent.

Just one observation. he custom clearance agent depends on what shipper you come with. Salamis Lines use one, Grimaldi another and so on


----------



## potamiou

When we shipped our car out, the shipper cleared the car out of Customs, and even took it to a garage to wash it as it had acquired some dirt on it's travels!


----------



## raprog

Well done, I'm glad now I decided to leave mine in UK last minute.


----------



## teddytommy57

If importing for personal use, do you still get cypriot number plates allocated to the car?


----------



## David_&_Letitia

teddytommy57 said:


> If importing for personal use, do you still get cypriot number plates allocated to the car?


Yes.


----------



## Baywatch

teddytommy57 said:


> If importing for personal use, do you still get cypriot number plates allocated to the car?


Cyprus is an independent country and have nothing to do with UK


----------



## teddytommy57

So if its a car that you have no intentions of ever selling then personal use would be a cheaper option for importing car into cyprus


----------



## Baywatch

teddytommy57 said:


> So if its a car that you have no intentions of ever selling then personal use would be a cheaper option for importing car into cyprus


If the car has been registered and insured by you for a minimum of six months. then you can import it without paying excise duty. It must be done within 12 month from you got residence permit. And it can only be done with one car


----------



## David_&_Letitia

Baywatch said:


> ?..and it can only be done with one car


Per person


----------



## mapa

We are in the process of registering our car and unfortunately for us the person who normally deals with the paperwork at the clearing agents was away this week; the gentleman there had to fax the forms to Limassol for them to complete which meant we had to return to pick them up the following day. Having done this and paid the duty we went to get the car MOT done, while at the garage we got talking to another UK couple who said you can go to the DOT in Paphos and get your emissions form prior to collecting your car from Limassol port which means you can complete the import and clearing process at the same time. 

Then as per David&Lettitia's excellent list (which we are following to the letter, thanks D&L) you go to the Gov. Building, pay your duty, MOT etc.

Just thought people might like to know of this second option and if anyone else has done this might be able to endorse or point out any problems they experienced doing it this way.


----------



## Finlux

So, I have just joined the forum today and my first port of call was whether to import a car or buy one when there. What is the cost differential then. I take it, it is more cost effective to import??

Thanks


----------



## RMcC

Finlux said:


> So, I have just joined the forum today and my first port of call was whether to import a car or buy one when there. What is the cost differential then. I take it, it is more cost effective to import?? Thanks


 Finlux, welcome to the forum. There are a number of factors to seriously consider when making the decision to import your car or to buy when you arrive. You did not say which type of car you currently own and are considering importing. If your car has high emissions you will have to pay a significant amount of import duty if you wish to sell it at some point. Is the car suitable for the roads here in Cyprus?
The cost of second hand cars here in Cyprus can be high but there are some good deals around, I imported my Toyota Avensis estate car as it was only just over 2 years old, had manufacturers warranty for a further 2 + years. It was not until I arrived in Cyprus that I would find it difficult to sell my car as the Cypriots do not like estate cars.
One factor you must consider is the car must be free of all finance before you can register it with the Cyprus Dept of Transport.
I hope this helps


----------



## Finlux

RMcC said:


> Finlux, welcome to the forum. There are a number of factors to seriously consider when making the decision to import your car or to buy when you arrive. You did not say which type of car you currently own and are considering importing. If your car has high emissions you will have to pay a significant amount of import duty if you wish to sell it at some point. Is the car suitable for the roads here in Cyprus?
> The cost of second hand cars here in Cyprus can be high but there are some good deals around, I imported my Toyota Avensis estate car as it was only just over 2 years old, had manufacturers warranty for a further 2 + years. It was not until I arrived in Cyprus that I would find it difficult to sell my car as the Cypriots do not like estate cars.
> One factor you must consider is the car must be free of all finance before you can register it with the Cyprus Dept of Transport.
> I hope this helps


Thanks for that. I really intended to buy a 4 x 4 over here like a lot of cypriots drive. A double cab and Diesel with best emissions I can afford. I know these vehicles are out there but I work in a garage environment and so could get myself a better deal here I believe. It's just the differential between buying there and importation costs that is a bit of an unknown right now. I have got plenty of time to sort this so hopefully will come to the right decision based on evidence gathered. Thanks again Fin


----------



## David_&_Letitia

Finlux said:


> Thanks for that. I really intended to buy a 4 x 4 over here like a lot of cypriots drive. A double cab and Diesel with best emissions I can afford. I know these vehicles are out there but I work in a garage environment and so could get myself a better deal here I believe. It's just the differential between buying there and importation costs that is a bit of an unknown right now. I have got plenty of time to sort this so hopefully will come to the right decision based on evidence gathered. Thanks again Fin


When you know the details of the vehicle you want, use the Cyprus duty calculator (link below) to work out how much it will cost to import. The resultant figure, plus your outlay on the vehicle, plus the cost of shipping should then be compared against the cost of a similar second hand vehicle here. The price differential, now that sterling is very strong (£1 = €1.40) makes the cost of buying second hand here a lot cheaper than it used to be...

CUSTOMS & EXCISE - Vehicles - Software for the calculation of the excise duty for vehicles


----------



## Finlux

*Great info*

Thanks , for your information input, that is exactly the info I was looking for


----------



## rwilson

Thnaks for the info. Much appreciated


----------



## Baywatch

Finlux said:


> Thanks for that. I really intended to buy a 4 x 4 over here like a lot of cypriots drive. A double cab and Diesel with best emissions I can afford. I know these vehicles are out there but I work in a garage environment and so could get myself a better deal here I believe. It's just the differential between buying there and importation costs that is a bit of an unknown right now. I have got plenty of time to sort this so hopefully will come to the right decision based on evidence gathered. Thanks again Fin


If zou are after a double cab, remember that the excise duty is MUCH lower on these cars as long as thez have no fixed top over the cargo area


----------



## SarahJW

*Car Importing*

Thank you guys. 

I have a KIA sportage that is 10 years old and has £170000 on the clock. Over here its now worth about £1500 maxium, but we bought it brand new 10 years ago so ideally we would want to bring it. I'm lost on the personal use and import tax. I know you have stated a minimum amount of import tax - but does anyone know what I would be paying out to bring this one over. Obviously don't want to be paying out thousands when it worth less. Its is fab condition though so would be daft to sell it and rebuy. Many thanks

Sarah


----------



## Baywatch

SarahJW said:


> Thank you guys.
> 
> I have a KIA sportage that is 10 years old and has £170000 on the clock. Over here its now worth about £1500 maxium, but we bought it brand new 10 years ago so ideally we would want to bring it. I'm lost on the personal use and import tax. I know you have stated a minimum amount of import tax - but does anyone know what I would be paying out to bring this one over. Obviously don't want to be paying out thousands when it worth less. Its is fab condition though so would be daft to sell it and rebuy. Many thanks
> 
> Sarah


If you bring it as personal goods, there will be no import tax, only port costs and cost for MOT and registration. MOT and registration is 180 €. Post cost can differ


----------



## bencooper

Baywatch said:


> If zou are after a double cab, remember that the excise duty is MUCH lower on these cars as long as thez have no fixed top over the cargo area


Can you advise if a third party (removable) fibre glass canopy (with windows) later fitted to the Ford Ranger double-cab pick-up will constitute a "fixed top" . I am considering importing my 3.2 l diesel Ford Ranger from Australia and obviously excise duty will be a major consideration. Emissions on this car are about 240gm/100km).


----------



## mikehump3

Having undertaken the procedure 28 months ago through Limassol I must say this is a most refreshing story. What still puzzles me is if there is a difference between importing your car as part of your household move and importing your car as an import from a Union country in which duty has been paid.


----------



## Evros

Hello all,

I joined just to ask a single question and I could really appreciate any help anyone has to offer.

How does the emissions certificate in step 1 of the original post get issued ? Do they compare it against a database and the V5 or do they run a separate technical check on the car to be registered?

Many thanks in advance.

Cheers,
Evros


----------



## Worldwanderer

I have not yet imported the cars I want from uk but was advised that the V5 was enough to get the emissions from and obviously the log book! Hope that helps; that was from an agent in Cyprus who will help me with the importation of said vehicles..


----------



## David_&_Letitia

Evros said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I joined just to ask a single question and I could really appreciate any help anyone has to offer.
> 
> How does the emissions certificate in step 1 of the original post get issued ? Do they compare it against a database and the V5 or do they run a separate technical check on the car to be registered?
> 
> Many thanks in advance.
> 
> Cheers,
> Evros


Hi Evros,

The answer to your question is that they check it against the manufacturers' data online. They do NOT run a separate emissions check...


----------



## wondering111

Can anyone possibly please recomend a shipping company to bring a car from the UK to Cyprus? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tiggy17

*Very helpful*

Have just registered my car after using your information as a guide. This was very helpful in making sure we did things in the right order. We managed to get the number plates from a car parts shop just opposite the turning to the registration office. It is a few doors up from Sports direct on the same side . They made and fitted the plates for twenty euros. Thanks for the detailed guide.


----------



## Landy

Hi Tiggy, who did you use to transport your car to Cyprus. Thanks.


----------



## Tiggy17

Hi Landy, i used a company called 1st Move International to ship the car over . We took the option to also fill the boot and back seats of the car with stuff . The total cost including this and the insurances was about £975 including vat.


----------



## ButterflyJak

All very helpful information, one question I have is, where they say you can import 1 car is that per person or per household? Doesn’t seem to be clear on the government website. TIA


----------



## MichelleHoffman

Hi there!
What sum of money I need to pay for Range Rover? Do you know? 
thanks a lot for any information!


----------



## MichelleHoffman

sorry, for relocation a car


----------



## David_&_Letitia

ButterflyJak said:


> All very helpful information, one question I have is, where they say you can import 1 car is that per person or per household? Doesn’t seem to be clear on the government website. TIA


It’s one per person...


----------



## blueandy5

Hi, we own a property in Cyprus but don't live there yet but would like to bring one of our cars over for us to use for when we're over.
Just wondering if the rules are different as we don't live there yet.
Regards Andy


----------



## PeteandSylv

blueandy5 said:


> Hi, we own a property in Cyprus but don't live there yet but would like to bring one of our cars over for us to use for when we're over.
> Just wondering if the rules are different as we don't live there yet.
> Regards Andy


I'm sure it's the same rules. We have friends who only make short visits to Cyprus who keep cars here.

Pete


----------



## blueandy5

Thanks Pete 👍


----------



## Aeron_Jones

Hi everyone, just want to say this article is super helpful many many thanks. 

I am bringing my Nissan Micra to Cyprus from the UK at the end of this month Jan (2019). It has cost me just over £800 to get it shipped and that's with my items in the car too. I will however be driving my car from the North West of England to London to the shipping agent and will have to get the train back so this needs to be factored in. 

I was curious as to how much excise duty I would have to pay on my car If I wished to sell it on in the future? it's a 2015 Nissan Micra 1198cc with 115 CO2 emissions and 34'000 miles on the clock. I've tried using the Excise Duty calculator on the Cyprus Customs and Excise website but It's saying I only have to pay €23. Is this correct, or is that just for personal use? I've never done anything like this before so i'm quite confused. I'd really appreciate it someone could clarify this for me please.

any thanks,
Aeron


----------



## blueandy5

Hi Aaron
Can I please ask who you are using to ship your card and also how much extra did they charge for your personal items.
Regards Andy


----------



## Pchome

Yes id like those answers as well please.


----------

